# Can't Save Page As .mht



## ploni (Jan 12, 2005)

Often, I can't save Web pages in .mht format but instead get an error message telling me that the file can't be saved at the specified location. Changing target locations does not help.

Is this possibly due to some script in the page that prevents the page from being saved as a .mht page? Any workarounds?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Use Firefox and the Mozilla Archive Format extension.

It allows you to save as mht and allows you to save all files and put them in a zip archive.

mht is not a very good format for saving web pages. mht is basically an .eml file. Archiving the files using the zip format is much better. Also, consider that most browsers don't handle mht files well. (besides IE)

Also, I have an unrefined testing program for windows that allows whatever browser is the default to open web pages archived in a zip file. (The program is only for example purposes, but it does work. It's really meant for Opera and the idea may be implemented in a future version of Opera) . Here's a python version that is much easier to setup (if you have python).


----------



## ploni (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks, Shadow.

The thing is, I've been using the Maxthon shell over IE for so long and . . . you know how it is. I don't want to install another browser just to save Web pages as .mht files.

I've been saving pages as .mht's for years and they archive well. They've been a really, really useful tool for saving information.

Do you know if there's any workaround using IE?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Some sites purposely block you from downloading stuff for good reason. However some of the blocking methods only work on IE. 

If you know for sure that the files are not purposely being blocked, you might try disabling javascript, java and activeX before saving.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does this happen with all web pages or only some?

IE has implemented a security update (that most other browsers have left unsecured) that prevents saving of CSS scripts that are off-site from the page you are trying to save. If it is only some pages, write to the webmaster and ask him to comply with the new protocols to allow you to save these pages.

Mozilla, Opera, and Firefox are not secure against this exploit so you may be able to save pages as mht using one of them.


----------

